# Depression



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tough question to ask, and an even tougher one to answer. Does anyone here deal with it to some degree? I'm not asking for specifics or details, but rather, a general overall consensus. Kind of like a poll I suppose.

I've dealt with it for a long time, maybe 25 yrs. I would say. I don't take medications and I haven't seen a professional about it. I do deal with it when I feel it's becoming too overwhelming. In the past, I've mentioned a good m/c ride.

I was hoping that once retired, it would become much more manageable. It hasn't gotten any worse, but it hasn't become any better.

Anyways, I'm not trying to pry, but maybe just lift the cover on it a bit and maybe get a discussion going.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Be very careful what you put into a public forum if you are a gun owner.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

An exercise routine can release or produce great anti anxiety ,depression chemicals naturally that your body will produce. 
Runners high, endorphins. 
Careful , you may get hooked on the natural high. 
I've changed my workouts as my body aged. 
A good brisk walk, a bicycle ride, I've been swimming to get my high. 
I'm not a good swimmer, I get a good workout with just a breast stroke and 
Preventing my possible drowning. 
Get a good pair of goggles, ear plugs, and put that silversneakers advantage plan to use


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally passed on the serotonin type drugs, for me they don't work. 
It is in many situations a hereditary condition passed down .
A good article, there are plenty to explore. . 
You're in my opinion a great candidate for an activity routine. 
I don't mean to give advice, but I'm an expert on the subject, lol.

https://www.helpguide.org/articles/healthy-living/the-mental-health-benefits-of-exercise.htm


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

pic said:


> An exercise routine can release or produce great anti anxiety ,depression chemicals naturally that your body will produce.
> Runners high, endorphins.
> Careful , you may get hooked on the natural high.
> I've changed my workouts as my body aged.
> ...


+1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I live in Arizona, the greatest state in the country, got some nice guns and vehicles. The weather is near perfect year round. I have some good friends and neighbors, a great wife that has the same interests. For me there really isn't too much to get depressed about. Except maybe listening to Democrats? But I usually just hit the mute button when any of them talk. I do worry about the future of our Constitutional Republic though. So far we've been able to keep it to some degree, except for state's where Democrats have absolute power and control.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Be very careful what you put into a public forum if you are a gun owner.


Duly noted!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I live in Arizona, the greatest state in the country, got some nice guns and vehicles. The weather is near perfect year round. I have some good friends and neighbors, a great wife that has the same interests. For me there really isn't too much to get depressed about. Except maybe listening to Democrats? But I usually just hit the mute button when any of them talk. I do worry about the future of our Constitutional Republic though. So far we've been able to keep it to some degree, except for state's where Democrats have absolute power and control.


Lol,
Now here's a man ( friend Des,) who knows nothing about anxiety or depression. 
Lmao. 
That's a good thing, trust me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Lol,
> Now here's a man ( friend Des,) who knows nothing about anxiety or depression.
> Lmao.
> That's a good thing, trust me.


I find that anxiety or depression is only temporary. When you keep that in mind you've always got something to look forward to. Like your next gun purchase or whatever else floats your boat.

Whenever I'm feelin' down I'll just go out to the garage pump up the volume and rock out to The Doors, Eric Burdon and the Animals, Canned Heat, Janis Joplin, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd, The Stones, Dire Straits, Bob Dylan, Joe Bonnamassa etc. along with all the great Delta blues artist's of the 30's and 40's. Muddy Waters, Robert Johnson, John Lee Hooker, Mississippi John Hurt, Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup etc. Those guys were so f'n great it's amazing. All that stuff brings tears to my eyes.

Oh hell I don't even have to be down to crank up the volume and rock out. I rarely go anywhere without an I Pod. It's good for the soul.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Woke up this morning , put air in my bicycle tires, did an 18 mile familiar bike route.
Came home with a great attitude, endorphins kicking, talking to strangers, it'll make you a social butterfly. A public speaker, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I find that anxiety or depression is only temporary. When you keep that in mind you've always got something to look forward to. Like your next gun purchase or whatever else floats your boat.
> 
> Whenever I'm feelin' down I'll just go out to the garage pump up the volume and rock out to The Doors, Eric Burdon and the Animals, Canned Heat, Janis Joplin, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd, The Stones, Dire Straits, Bob Dylan, Joe Bonnamassa etc. along with all the great Delta blues artist's of the 30's and 40's. Muddy Waters, Robert Johnson, John Lee Hooker, Mississippi John Hurt, Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup etc. Those guys were so f'n great it's amazing. All that stuff brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Oh hell I don't even have to be down to crank up the volume and rock out. I rarely go anywhere without an I Pod. It's good for the soul.


Had the ole cassette player cranking those same tunes in my 69 delta 88 Jenson speakers
https://g.co/kgs/LSAALU


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Had the ole cassette player cranking those same tunes in my 69 delta 88 Jenson speakers
> https://g.co/kgs/LSAALU


Oh yeah, 8 tracks and cassettes those damn things never lasted that long. I had Jenson's and a Pioneer 8 track in my old '40 Chevy Street Rod, a big bulky unit under the dash. Now I've got a USB connection in my truck that I can plug my I Pod in. How times have changed.

Eric Burdon is a freakin' awesome singer. I can't think of one song of his that I didn't like. But of all of them Jim Morrison was my idol. A man who loved the desert southwest. It's evident in a lot of his writings and The Doors music. They didn't call him "The Lizard King" for nothing. There's a great video of him hitchhiking out in the desert with John Lee Hooker singing called "Jim Morrison/ Highway ".

I'd love to have that '67 Shelby GT500 of his. It's whereabouts are unknown. It's believed that he wrecked it and the car was scrapped. Now they're going for around $250,000. Back then it was just another muscle car. Hell '65 K Code Mustang GT fastbacks are going for over $100,000 and they were somewhat mass produced. They were the base car for the Shelby Mustang. '67 was the first year that had the 428 police interceptor engine. In spite of Morrison's car being scrapped that engine and driveline more than likely came out of that car and is somewhere around today.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Oh yeah, 8 tracks and cassettes those damn things never lasted that long. I had Jenson's and a Pioneer 8 track in my old '40 Chevy Street Rod, a big bulky unit under the dash. Now I've got a USB connection in my truck that I can plug my I Pod in. How times have changed.
> 
> Eric Burdon is a freakin' awesome singer. I can't think of one song of his that I didn't like. But of all of them Jim Morrison was my idol. A man who loved the desert southwest. It's evident in a lot of his writings and The Doors music. They didn't call him "The Lizard King" for nothing. There's a great video of him hitchhiking out in the desert with John Lee Hooker singing called "Jim Morrison/ Highway ".
> 
> I'd love to have that '67 Shelby GT500 of his. It's whereabouts are unknown. It's believed that he wrecked it and the car was scrapped. Now they're going for around $250,000. Back then it was just another muscle car. Hell '65 K Code Mustang GT fastbacks are going for over $100,000 and they were somewhat mass produced. They were the base car for the Shelby Mustang. '67 was the first year that had the 428 police interceptor engine. In spite of Morrison's car being scrapped that engine and driveline more than likely came out of that car and is somewhere around today.


Lol , oh yeah the 8 track ,lol. 
We may be getting old , but we had the best music !!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Lol , oh yeah the 8 track ,lol.
> We may be getting old ,* but we had the best music !!*


We certainly did!

But I gotta' say that Delta blues from the 30's and 40's was just as awesome. One black man and one guitar. It was the foundation of all that great stuff from the 60's and early 70's. Its got soul and substance and it's not just some jingle with meaningless words that are easy to remember. Like Barry Manilow. I think they call that "elevator music"?

I'm not much of a heavy metal fan, in my opinion it's just loud blaring noise with each band member trying to see who can play the loudest. Hip-hop/Rap is just repulsive. I don't even consider that to be music. Especially when you take into consideration that the blacks have provided us with some of the greatest musicians that ever lived.

I'm also into the swing bands of the 30's and 40's. It's an era that fascinates me, so much history. An era when damn near everything was made in the USA. It figures that I have cars from that time period. When you buy an American vehicle nowadays half if not more of the parts come from Mexico, or the entire vehicle itself.

Now I'm really getting depressed, time to break out the I Pod and rock out. Oh no, that's foreign made too!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know, clinical depression or just being depressed about certain things, are they the same or are they different? Do certain things depress me or do they frustrate me? Again, I don't know. I have a tendency to dislike more things than I like but maybe I've just set the bar too high. Maybe I just expect too much from people. 
But, music has always been my therapy and there has always been music in my life for as long as I can remember.
For example, I ran an errand earlier today and in the fifteen minutes I was on the road three different drivers pissed me off. Now my Ram 1500 could easily have ran their small cars off the road but instead I reached over to my CD player and turned up Jimi Hendrix. 
That's they way it's always been with me. Even when I'm not around a stereo there is always music in my head. Flash back to twenty years old, out on the bunker line, middle of the night, pitch black can't see my hand in front of my face but Jeff Beck was cranking in my head and it calmed me down. I can easily think of many, many times in my life where this has been the case and it has never failed me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/major-depression#1

https://www.verywellmind.com/common-types-of-depression-1067313


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I rarely feel depressed, but when I do, I do something that takes my mind to some other country.
For instance, a gun-repair problem that demands close attention.
For instance, a long walk with Jean in the beauty of the outdoors.
For instance, writing my weekly article for the local news outlet.
And so on...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*What's there to be depressed about? *


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/major-depression#1
> 
> https://www.verywellmind.com/common-types-of-depression-1067313


What is the difference between anxiety disorder, panic attacks. 
Verses depression?


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

pic said:


> An exercise routine can release or produce great anti anxiety ,depression chemicals naturally that your body will produce.
> Runners high, endorphins.
> Careful , you may get hooked on the natural high.
> I've changed my workouts as my body aged.
> ...


I recently bought myself and my wife bicycles so we could get a little more exercise. 
Mine is parked in our garage, right next to my Harley. I'm starting to hang things from the handlebars on both. 
Didn't do so well on it. A little dicey, balance wise. Funny thing is, I'm OK on the Fatboy....'til I stop moving. 
Neuropathy is both painful and numbing. Drugs to treat it make me stupid and I wobble. Not a good combination. Nobody likes a stupid, wobbley guy pulling up next to their nice car. Hoping to be good enough next Spring to do both without my wife worrying. And no, she does not ride on the back. No since I bought her her own bike 30+ yrs ago. 
So, now I have a fitness goal.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't know, clinical depression or just being depressed about certain things, are they the same or are they different? Do certain things depress me or do they frustrate me? Again, I don't know. I have a tendency to dislike more things than I like but maybe I've just set the bar too high. Maybe I just expect too much from people.
> But, music has always been my therapy and there has always been music in my life for as long as I can remember.
> For example, I ran an errand earlier today and in the fifteen minutes I was on the road three different drivers pissed me off. Now my Ram 1500 could easily have ran their small cars off the road but instead I reached over to my CD player and turned up Jimi Hendrix.
> That's they way it's always been with me. Even when I'm not around a stereo there is always music in my head. Flash back to twenty years old, out on the bunker line, middle of the night, pitch black can't see my hand in front of my face but *Jeff Beck *was cranking in my head and it calmed me down. I can easily think of many, many times in my life where this has been the case and it has never failed me.


How could I forget about The Yardbirds? They were great, Jeff Beck along with Eric Clapton and Jimmy Page if I'm not mistaken? "Over Under Sideways Down, For Your Love, Heart Full of Soul" etc. I haven't heard those songs in years.

I've been meaning to get some of their stuff, but never got around to it. Thanks for reminding me!

You've got a good taste in music there brother!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> I recently bought myself and my wife bicycles so we could get a little more exercise.
> Mine is parked in our garage, right next to my Harley. *I'm starting to hang things from the handlebars on both.*
> Didn't do so well on it. A little dicey, balance wise. Funny thing is, I'm OK on the Fatboy....'til I stop moving.
> Neuropathy is both painful and numbing. Drugs to treat it make me stupid and I wobble. Not a good combination. Nobody likes a stupid, wobbley guy pulling up next to their nice car. Hoping to be good enough next Spring to do both without my wife worrying. And no, she does not ride on the back. No since I bought her her own bike 30+ yrs ago.
> So, now I have a fitness goal.


I don't own a motorcycle, but they say "ape hangers" make for a good substitute clothes line?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> How could I forget about The Yardbirds? They were great, Jeff Beck along with Eric Clapton and Jimmy Page if I'm not mistaken? "Over Under Sideways Down, For Your Love, Heart Full of Soul" etc. I haven't heard those songs in years.
> 
> I've been meaning to get some of their stuff, but never got around to it. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> You've got a good taste in music there brother!


Great band for sure. Clapton left because they weren't doing enough blues and joined John Mayall's Bluesbreakers. Beck moved up to lead guitar and Page played bass. When Beck left to start The Jeff Beck Group with Rod Stewart Page took over on lead guitar. 
When the band broke up Jimmy Page bought the rights to the name. When he put his band together with Robert Plant they toured as The New Yardbirds until becoming Led Zeppelin.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

desertman said:


> I find that anxiety or depression is only temporary. When you keep that in mind you've always got something to look forward to. Like your next gun purchase or whatever else floats your boat.
> 
> Whenever I'm feelin' down I'll just go out to the garage pump up the volume and rock out to The Doors, Eric Burdon and the Animals, Canned Heat, Janis Joplin, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd, The Stones, Dire Straits, Bob Dylan, Joe Bonnamassa etc. along with all the great Delta blues artist's of the 30's and 40's. Muddy Waters, Robert Johnson, John Lee Hooker, Mississippi John Hurt, Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup etc. Those guys were so f'n great it's amazing. All that stuff brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> Oh hell I don't even have to be down to crank up the volume and rock out. I rarely go anywhere without an I Pod. It's good for the soul.


Don't forget Creedence, Steppenwolf, Deep Purple, Skynyrd, Allman Brothers and Grand Funk Railroad. (The "old" GFRR, like Inside Looking Out & Mean Mistreater, not that new Locomotion crap) :>)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Don't forget Creedence, Steppenwolf, Deep Purple, Skynyrd, Allman Brothers and Grand Funk Railroad. (The "old" GFRR, like Inside Looking Out & Mean Mistreater, not that new Locomotion crap) :>)


Oh God Yes!

Also the Traveling Wilburys with the great Roy Orbison. What a great combination of musicians! Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Tom Petty, Jeff Lynne and of course Roy. Just think of what could have been?

I can't forget about Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band. My God this is fun! No more reason to be depressed.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> Great band for sure. Clapton left because they weren't doing enough blues and joined *John Mayall*'s Bluesbreakers. Beck moved up to lead guitar and Page played bass. When Beck left to start The Jeff Beck Group with Rod Stewart Page took over on lead guitar.
> When the band broke up Jimmy Page bought the rights to the name. When he put his band together with Robert Plant they toured as The New Yardbirds until becoming Led Zeppelin.


I've got an Eric Burdon & John Mayall album. What a combination! With songs like: No More Elmore James, Wall of Silence, Bird on the Beach, John Lee Boogie. etc.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> What is the difference between anxiety disorder, panic attacks.
> Verses depression?


It's my understanding that anxiety disorder panic attacks come & go.

Depression is a disorder that dominates your day / life. It can be all consuming at times, with little to no relief.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

PhuBai70 said:


> I don't know, clinical depression or just being depressed about certain things, are they the same or are they different? Do certain things depress me or do they frustrate me? Again, I don't know. I have a tendency to dislike more things than I like but maybe I've just set the bar too high. Maybe I just expect too much from people.
> But, music has always been my therapy and there has always been music in my life for as long as I can remember.
> For example, I ran an errand earlier today and in the fifteen minutes I was on the road three different drivers pissed me off. Now my Ram 1500 could easily have ran their small cars off the road but instead I reached over to my CD player and turned up Jimi Hendrix.
> That's they way it's always been with me. Even when I'm not around a stereo there is always music in my head. Flash back to twenty years old, out on the bunker line, middle of the night, pitch black can't see my hand in front of my face but Jeff Beck was cranking in my head and it calmed me down. I can easily think of many, many times in my life where this has been the case and it has never failed me.


If I didn't know better, I'd swear I wrote your post. Right there with ya brother.
Trying to calm myself down now that I've escaped the craziness of North Jersey and settled down here in TN.
Maybe that's why I put this on my Rams.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

desertman said:


> I don't own a motorcycle, but they say "ape hangers" make for a good substitute clothes line?
> View attachment 17747


My wife calls Ape Hangers "Monkey Bars". Here's mine, one in progress and two right after I finished putting it all back together. My Winter project, 2017 -- 2018.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It's my understanding that anxiety disorder panic attacks come & go.
> 
> Depression is a disorder that dominates your day / life. It can be all consuming at times, with little to no relief.


I'll bet you felt pretty good after the physical work days during your moving process.

The top doctors, psychiatric drs , don't have it figured out. They'll put people on a drug, take this for at least two weeks ( it has to get into your system,lol ).

You go back to the dr. " I don't know DOC it didn't really do much except make me feel nauseated".

Ok, try this one for at least two weeks.
There's serotonin, adrenaline, testosterone, dopamine, WTF.

Sometimes it's better to take a benzodiazepine as needed, strictly.

One of the reasons exercising is recommended, because your body produces what it's lacking .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> My wife calls Ape Hangers "Monkey Bars". Here's mine, one in progress and two right after I finished putting it all back together. My Winter project, 2017 -- 2018.


Nice bikes! Another "Gear Head". I love it! I built one street rod and restored 3 antique cars. Two of which I still have.

How do you like that wooden Harley engine? It runs on turpentine.

One of my friends is building an entire car from scratch. Except for the engine and drive line, he made just about everything else. We're all just waiting for him to finish this thing.

Another friend has just about everything and I mean everything. He's also got a collection of motorcycles of all shapes, makes and sizes. He doesn't ride anymore because of a bad accident. He walks with a limp and according to him they took 4 inches out of one leg. He's some character and a legend in my area. He was approached by the producers of "The American Pickers" TV show and he politely told them to: "GO TO HELL" The first four motorcycle's are only part of his collection. He and his wife have an annual barbecue for all of us "Gear Heads".

The next two are pictures of bikes that I took at one of the car/motorcycle shows that I attend. My favorite is the one in the bed of that old Ford pick up.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

everyone experiences depression at some point in their life. What matters is are they able to deal with/work through it, or is it debilitating; preventing them from enjoying life. 
Having someone trusted to talk to can give you a chance to release some of what's making you depressed. If you know what is bringing you down (Combat PTSD, loss of a loved one, etc) '
Someone who's been there can understand it.
A friend who knew the loved one also feels some of the loss as well. 
Medication can be helpful if appropriate, but there is no magic pill that will make everything better. 
Counseling can be helpful as well.

Hope this helps.
(But do keep any specifics off any social media)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine is manageable. It tends to come & go. The worst case scenario is the weather being bad out and I can't go for a m/c ride.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Mine is manageable. It tends to come & go. The worst case scenario is the weather being bad out and I can't go for a m/c ride.


 *December 8 - 6:00 PM *

It started to snow.

The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven.

It looked like a Grandma Moses Print.

So romantic we felt like newlyweds again.

I love snow!

*December 9*

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape.

What a fantastic sight!

Can there be a lovelier place in the whole world?

Moving here was the best idea I've ever had!

Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again.

I did both our driveway and the sidewalks.

This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again.

What a perfect life!

*December 12*

The sun has melted all our lovely snow.

Such a disappointment!

My neighbor tells me not to worry- we'll definitely have a white Christmas.

No snow on Christmas would be awful!

John says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again

I don't think that's possible.

John is such a nice man, I'm glad he's our neighbor.

*December 14*

Snow, lovely snow! 8 inches last night.

The temperature dropped to -20.

The cold makes everything sparkle so.

The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks.

This is the life!

The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again.

I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way.

I wish l wouldn't huff and puff so.

*December 15*

20 inches forecast.

Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer.

Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels.

Stocked the freezer.

The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out.

I think that's silly.

We aren't in Alaska, after all.

*December 16*

Ice storm this morning.

Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt.

Hurt like hell.

The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel.

*December 17*

Still way below freezing.

Roads are too icy to go anywhere.

Electricity was off for 5 hours.

I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm.

Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her.

Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her.

God I hate it when she's right.

I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room.

*December 20*

Electricity's back on, but had another 14 inches of the damn stuff last night.

More shoveling!

Took all day.

The damn snowplow came by twice.

Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey.

I think they're lying.

Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out.

Might have another shipment in March.

I think they're lying.

John says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me.

I think he's lying.

*December 22*

John was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white sh-t fell today, and it's so cold, it probably won't melt till August.

Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to go pee.

By the time I got undressed, went to the bathroom and dressed again, I was too tired to shovel.

Tried to hire John who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter, but he says he's too busy. I think the a--hole is lying.

*December 23*

Only 2 inches of snow today

And it warmed up to 0.

The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning.

What is she, nuts?!!

Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago?

She says she did but I think she's lying.

*December 24*

6 inches - Snow packed so hard by snowplow, l broke the shovel.

Thought I was having a heart attack.

If I ever catch the son of a b-tch who drives that snow plow, I'll drag him through the snow and beat him to death with my broken shovel.

I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at a 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been!

Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas carols with her and open our presents, but I was too busy watching for the damn snowplow.

*December 25*

Merry freaking Christmas!

20 more inches of the damn slop tonight -Snowed in.

The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil.

God, I hate the snow!

Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel.

The wife says I have a bad attitude.

I think she's an idiot.

If I have to watch "It's A Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to stuff her into the microwave.

*December 26*

Still snowed in.

Why the hell did I ever move here?

It was all HER idea.

She's really getting on my nerves.

*December 27*

Temperature dropped to -30 and the pipes froze; plumber came after 14 hours of waiting for him, he only charged me $1,400 to replace all my pipes.

*December 28*

Warmed up to above -20.

Still snowed in.

My wife is driving me crazy!!!

*December 29*

10 more inches.

John says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in.

That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am?

*December 30*

Roof caved in.

I beat up the snow plow driver, and now he is suing me for a million dollars.

The wife went home to her mother.

Nine more inches predicted.

*December 31*

I set fire to what's left of the house.

No more shoveling.

*January 8*

Feel so good.

I just love those little white pills they keep giving me.

Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

desertman said:


> Nice bikes! Another "Gear Head". I love it! I built one street rod and restored 3 antique cars. Two of which I still have.
> 
> How do you like that wooden Harley engine? It runs on turpentine.
> 
> ...


I also like woodworking. Made many Christmas presents for family from scrap wood I liberated from a cabinet makers shop dumpster. That Harley engine has many, many hours into it. It's a Harley so it probably leaks sap. 
Building projects out of wood is also a stress reliever IMHO. Same with turning wrenches. I am making my wife nuts with an engine I've lugged from one house to another and now another. And, I still have to move one last time before I can touch it. In storage now. It's a balanced & blueprinted 406 cu. in. SBC. Looks like heck now but, it only has 15k miles on it since I built it. Had it in a K5 Blazer but it wants to be put in something a lot lighter. Chevy II maybe. 
All this doing my own work started out as economically necessary. Now that I've gotten good at it and own most all the tools I'll ever need, my body's giving out on me. I still have one more car in me!
Glad to hear I'm not alone.
Ed.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, told my dr. he put me medication that made me feel absolutely horrible. It may work for some but it wasn't for me... The best thing I can do is something anything. Go for a walk, I like to go to a outdoor range by myself and punch paper or whack steel, spend time reloading, take on a home project, split wood, just seems to get better if I do somthing.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd swear I wrote your post. Right there with ya brother.
> Trying to calm myself down now that I've escaped the craziness of North Jersey and settled down here in TN.
> Maybe that's why I put this on my Rams.












I'm afraid that if I put one of those front ends on my Ram even cranking up the CD player wouldn't be enough to stop me from running some idiot in a Toyota off the road. Of all the people who piss me off on a regular basis bad drivers are the worse. 
Next are people who stand too close to me in the checkout line. Then there are neighbors who have a backyard party with a DJ that has a bass speaker as big as a Volkswagen. Of course, ice cream trucks are high on the list with that stupid ding dong song that stays in your head. And clowns, I'm not afraid of them, I just plain don't like them. Young people who curse in public should be forced to do 500 hours of community service. Their parents should have to do 1,000 hours, each. 
I'm on the fence about women who nurse their babies in public. After all, I have to show some flexibility.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> I also like woodworking. Made many Christmas presents for family from scrap wood I liberated from a cabinet makers shop dumpster. That Harley engine has many, many hours into it. It's a Harley so it probably leaks sap.
> Building projects out of wood is also a stress reliever IMHO. Same with turning wrenches. I am making my wife nuts with an engine I've lugged from one house to another and now another. And, I still have to move one last time before I can touch it. In storage now. It's a balanced & blueprinted 406 cu. in. SBC. Looks like heck now but, it only has 15k miles on it since I built it. Had it in a K5 Blazer but it wants to be put in something a lot lighter. Chevy II maybe.
> All this doing my own work started out as economically necessary. Now that I've gotten good at it and own most all the tools I'll ever need, my body's giving out on me. I still have one more car in me!
> Glad to hear I'm not alone.
> Ed.


I started tinkering with mechanical objects at a young age. I used to take my motorized toys apart just to see what made them "tick". Then at age 12 I had my own power boat, a 12 ft. Ski Boat with a 50 H.P. Mercury engine. That's what got me into working on engines and later on cars. I got a lot of that from my father. He always said: "Well I've got two hands, there's no reason why I can't do things myself". That really rubbed off on the little bastard.

Fortunately for me I rarely had to pay anyone for doing any kind of mechanical work except for when I needed machine shop work. So it was easy and economical for me to get into building a street rod, restoring cars and of course working on guns. If I had to pay someone for all the labor I put into those cars I could never afford them. At times it can be a grueling and frustrating experience but in the end when you see the results it makes it all worthwhile. When you work on cars a lot then you can understand why mechanics often have foul mouths. Myself included. It's an effort on my part to watch what I say both in public and on-line.

I've done some wood working myself. Mostly carpentry work on my house and made some display cases for models. Including one for the model of the battleship Arizona that I built. Of course it had to be the Arizona. That model kit was a pain in the ass, with all of it's intricate details. I didn't want to end up making a gluey mess out of it. It has real wood veneer decks and I bought an etched brass detailing kit for it for all the finer details, such as the railings, and ladders etc.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> View attachment 17756
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that if I put one of those front ends on my Ram even cranking up the CD player wouldn't be enough to stop me from running some idiot in a Toyota off the road. *Of all the people who piss me off on a regular basis bad drivers are the worse.*
> ...


You and me both.

I went to a trucking school a few years back and learned to drive tractor trailers as my wife and I hated our jobs and wanted to go over the road as a husband and wife team. I have friends that did that, one loved it and the other lost everything he had. But that friend was not a very good business man and thought driving trucks was one big toy. He wrecked his truck on Donner's Pass, he got all busted up and was lucky he was not killed. That was the end of that.

I went every weekend for half a year. At first it was fun then it started to get old, then that was the end of that for me. Mostly because of all the idiot drivers out on the highway. Out on the open highway was a blast, city driving sucked. It's like you're a great big whale with all of these little schools of fish swimming all around you. I said to myself: Do I really want to deal with this shit for 10 hours a day and in all kinds of weather living out of a truck? No, thank you. But I learned my lesson and got it out of my system. But I still wouldn't mind having a nice big shiny Peterbilt or Kenworth just to tool around in.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> You and me both.
> 
> I went to a trucking school a few years back and learned to drive tractor trailers as my wife and I hated our jobs and wanted to go over the road as a husband and wife team. I have friends that did that, one loved it and the other lost everything he had. But that friend was not a very good business man and thought driving trucks was one big toy. He wrecked his truck on Donner's Pass, he got all busted up and was lucky he was not killed. That was the end of that.
> 
> I went every weekend for half a year. At first it was fun then it started to get old, then that was the end of that for me. Mostly because of all the idiot drivers out on the highway. Out on the open highway was a blast, city driving sucked. It's like you're a great big whale with all of these little schools of fish swimming all around you. I said to myself: Do I really want to deal with this shit for 10 hours a day and in all kinds of weather living out of a truck? No, thank you. But I learned my lesson and got it out of my system. But I still wouldn't mind having a nice big shiny Peterbilt or Kenworth just to tool around in.


We went camping a lot when my kids were growing up and once we were out of the city I really enjoyed the long drives through the rural areas. I know what you mean about driving the open highway compared to the city. That was many years ago and the city is now ten times worse because there are so many more people and that means more cars. You're probably heard the old saying "Nobody walks in L.A." As I mentioned before heavy traffic was the main reason I retired early even though I liked my job.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> We went camping a lot when my kids were growing up and once we were out of the city I really enjoyed the long drives through the rural areas. I know what you mean about driving the open highway compared to the city. That was many years ago and the city is now ten times worse because there are so many more people and that means more cars. You're probably heard the old saying "Nobody walks in L.A." As I mentioned before heavy traffic was the main reason I retired early even though I liked my job.


Most of my truck driving was in the city, practicing making wide turns, maneuvering a 40 ft. reefer and dealing with heavy traffic. Constantly shifting and down shifting, people cutting you off, a real pain in the ass that's for sure. After learning how to drive I gained a lot of respect and sympathy for those who do it for a living. Without them we'd be living back in the 1800's.

But I did like getting out onto the open highway, sitting up high, going through all the gears, hearing the turbo whine. The next thing you know you're bookin' down the highway at speed in a big piece of machinery. Just reminiscing about it makes me wish I could do it again. But I did find out that I wouldn't want to do it for a living.

At least when I went most companies wanted at least 2 years over the road experience. About the only way I could get that was to find an experienced co driver and company that would take me on. Another option was with North American Van Lines that had a tractor lease to buy option. They called them "repo specials" and for good reason. Basically all of your profits went into your operating expenses and truck payments and you'd wind up driving for nothing. Great for North American, but not for the driver.

From what I understand is that there's now a shortage of drivers and companies are willing to train the right people. A lot of trucks now come with automatic transmissions making them a lot easier to learn to drive. There is indeed a learning curve in shifting a 13 or 18 speed transmission. It's nothing like a car. You have to double clutch and listen carefully to the sound of the engine and match your RPM's with your speed otherwise no matter how hard you try it ain't goin' into gear. Then you'll be free wheelin' which is not a good thing. If you keep on using your brakes to slow down, you'll lose your air pressure and the brakes would lock up, get real hot and you'd have no brakes at all.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> Most of my truck driving was in the city, practicing making wide turns, maneuvering a 40 ft. reefer and dealing with heavy traffic. Constantly shifting and down shifting, people cutting you off, a real pain in the ass that's for sure. After learning how to drive I gained a lot of respect and sympathy for those who do it for a living. Without them we'd be living back in the 1800's.
> 
> But I did like getting out onto the open highway, sitting up high, going through all the gears, hearing the turbo whine. The next thing you know you're bookin' down the highway at speed in a big piece of machinery. Just reminiscing about it makes me wish I could do it again. But I did find out that I wouldn't want to do it for a living.
> 
> ...


When I was in the Army I drove a deuce and a half truck for awhile. It was a ten wheeler and just about the biggest thing on the road. Bicycles, motorbikes and three wheeled Lambrettas would definitely get out of your way. It was a 6x6 so that helped getting out of the mud during the monsoon season.
I noticed I can buy one on ebay for $16,000. That would be something to roll down Imperial Highway in one of those.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> When I was in the Army I drove a deuce and a half truck for awhile. It was a ten wheeler and just about the biggest thing on the road. Bicycles, motorbikes and three wheeled Lambrettas would definitely get out of your way. It was a 6x6 so that helped getting out of the mud during the monsoon season.
> I noticed I can buy one on ebay for $16,000. That would be something to roll down Imperial Highway in one of those.


My first day out, my instructor looked at me and asked: "Can I ask you a question?" I looked at him and then he replied: "What the f**k do you want to do this for?" I didn't know what to say. He then put me out on the highway as soon as I started the truck.

I started out on a Mack R600 conventional with a 237 Maxidyne diesel and a 5 speed tranny then graduated on to an International Transtar cabover with a 350 Cummins and an Eaton Fuller 13 speed Roadranger. Both were twin screw.

The 5 speed was not much different than that of a car. Except I had to double clutch and keep the revs up when shifting and down shifting as there are no synchro's. No big deal. The 13 speed had a learning curve that's for sure. It was pretty frustrating especially when I had an instructor yelling and screaming at me when I couldn't get the truck back in gear or missed a gear. But you've gotta' start sometime and unless you were born behind the wheel it takes a lot of practice. Eventually I got it.

Backing up to a loading dock was a challenge too. That's all I did for six weekends straight for two hours each session.

They probably started me out on the Mack so I could get used to the size of the truck and maneuvering it? Which I was surprised that it really wasn't that hard. Especially since I'd never driven a vehicle that large before. If I'd started out on the 13 speed, I might have caused an accident as there was too much else to concentrate on. Traffic and an instructor screaming at me. But I've gotta' give him a lot of credit, that's not a job I would want to do. But he just didn't have the temperament for it. I should have asked him: What the f**k do YOU want to do this for?

I had another instructor that was a lot better, he was cool as a cucumber and never screamed at me. I guess he understood what it was like when he first started out? In fact he told me that I was the only person that he felt comfortable with learning to drive a truck. He drove for Coca-Cola during the week and on weekends was a driving instructor. I did a lot better with him than the other guy. But after 26 weekends I had enough.

But I'd still love to have one these just to take out for a ride when I felt like it. Once I got the hang of it I did like it. They're awesome pieces of machinery and the ultimate driving machine. But to live out of it 24/7 and dealing with all types of weather and traffic conditions not so much.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> When I was in the Army I drove a deuce and a half truck for awhile. It was a ten wheeler and just about the biggest thing on the road. Bicycles, motorbikes and three wheeled Lambrettas would definitely get out of your way. It was a 6x6 so that helped getting out of the mud during the monsoon season.
> I noticed I can buy one on ebay for $16,000. That would be something to roll down Imperial Highway in one of those.


I spent many a mile riding in the back of those things.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> It's my understanding that anxiety disorder panic attacks come & go.
> 
> Depression is a disorder that dominates your day / life. It can be all consuming at times, with little to no relief.


'Troop, when I am really feeling down I like to help someone who really needs it and does not expect or seek help. I know some older folks with health issues that are still trying to keep up with home ownership and either can't or won't hire help. When I clear the plow windrow blocking their driveway or help them with a bit of home maintenance it makes me forget myself and look at things in a different way.
A side benefit is that I get plates of Christmas cookies in mid-December.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> 'Troop, when I am really feeling down I like to help someone who really needs it and does not expect or seek help. I know some older folks with health issues that are still trying to keep up with home ownership and either can't or won't hire help. When I clear the plow windrow blocking their driveway or help them with a bit of home maintenance it makes me forget myself and look at things in a different way.
> A side benefit is that I get plates of Christmas cookies in mid-December.
> 
> GW


A good plan of action for sure.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> My first day out, my instructor looked at me and asked: "Can I ask you a question?" I looked at him and then he replied: "What the f**k do you want to do this for?" I didn't know what to say. He then put me out on the highway as soon as I started the truck.
> 
> I started out on a Mack R600 conventional with a 237 Maxidyne diesel and a 5 speed tranny then graduated on to an International Transtar cabover with a 350 Cummins and an Eaton Fuller 13 speed Roadranger. Both were twin screw.
> 
> ...


After being in transit for a week I finally ended up in a platoon size unit at a small fire support base about twelve miles south of Hue. One evening after chow we were standing outside of the orderly room waiting for mail call. The platoon sergeant called me over and told me I was going to be the new truck driver. The next morning I was told I would be taking a load of M14 rifles to our company which was about ten miles south and bringing back a load of M16s. The driver I was replacing got into the cab with me and ran through the gear pattern and then said "Let's go". I managed to get to the back gate without grinding the gears so that was the end of my training. He was short and would be going home in a few days so he didn't really care one way or another. 
From then on I was out the gate every morning. I was usually alone so I always had my M16 on the seat next to me. There was no radio in my truck so if anything happened I was basically on my own.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> I spent many a mile riding in the back of those things.


Yeah, you had your choice of sitting on a hard wooden bench seat or a harder steel truck bed. It was a rough ride especially on the unpaved dirt roads. To add to that my truck didn't have a canvas cover over the bed so if I had guys riding in the back they had to deal with the hot tropical sun.


----------

